# I was told I needed to lose weight.



## Attentionstarvedperson (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello, my doctor told me to lose weight. I’m 311 pounds. I want to be bigger. But there is a part of me that holds back. That makes me throw up when I stuff myself. I want to be bigger I fantasize about what I would look like at 400 pounds. But I don’t know what to do. Any support.


----------



## Jay78 (Nov 16, 2019)

Attentionstarvedperson said:


> Hello, my doctor told me to lose weight. I’m 311 pounds. I want to be bigger. But there is a part of me that holds back. That makes me throw up when I stuff myself. I want to be bigger I fantasize about what I would look like at 400 pounds. But I don’t know what to do. Any support.


Go for it. It’s your life and you should live it the way you want doing what makes you happy. To hell with what the doctor has to say if your dream is to get bigger! You can always stop or diet if that’s how you feel later so I say go for 400 and live your best life?


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 16, 2019)

what were the doctor's argument ? how are you feeling ? if you really want i think you should go for it all full speed, live it, and evaluate how good do you feel about it and about the journey , this is of course a biased forum but we are here for support


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 17, 2019)

I would have to say to listen to the doctor. They usually know what they're talking about. Your health should be your first priority, cause if you're dead, nothing else really matters anymore.


----------



## Attentionstarvedperson (Nov 17, 2019)

extra_m13 said:


> what were the doctor's argument ? how are you feeling ? if you really want i think you should go for it all full speed, live it, and evaluate how good do you feel about it and about the journey , this is of course a biased forum but we are here for support


The doctor said you weight to much for your weight. And my whole family doesn’t want me to gain weight. And to be one of those people. But I want it. I have always wanted to have a huge belly. Ever since I was younger.And that’s hard. You know. He didn’t even say I had anything wrong with me. Didn’t say anything about blood pressure. All he said was you weigh to much.


----------



## Attentionstarvedperson (Nov 17, 2019)

Jay78 said:


> Go for it. It’s your life and you should live it the way you want doing what makes you happy. To hell with what the doctor has to say if your dream is to get bigger! You can always stop or diet if that’s how you feel later so I say go for 400 and live your best life?


Any tips on the fastest way. To gain huge amounts of weight in a short period of time.


----------



## extra_m13 (Nov 18, 2019)

just have fun, and enjoy every meal until you are full and them some more, eat without any kind of limit and pounds will come i think that is the best way


----------



## Shotha (Nov 18, 2019)

Attentionstarvedperson said:


> But there is a part of me that holds back. That makes me throw up when I stuff myself.



If you're throwing up, when you stuff yourself, then it sounds to me like you might be trying to do things too fast. If you really want to gain weight, then perhaps you need to listen to your body and go at a pace that it can cope with. No muatter how much you eat, if you throw it back up, it's not going to help you to gain weight.


----------



## GordoNegro (Nov 20, 2019)

Being young, it is hard to truly financially support yourself, along with having separate medical coverage to choose another doctor for a 2nd opinion or someone who you can feel more comfortable around.
Wanting to gain as fast as possible and possibly giving in to family pressure or Dr. warnings will cause you to yo-yo which is worse on your heart than actually staying fat.
There is weight discrimination in the workforce, it is very hard to be able to collect a check at that age as some judges will feel that you will be on the dole for 40+ years.
Unless your financially and insurance dependent, follow your doctor/nutritionist and long after you can take steps towards your dream.


----------



## Attentionstarvedperson (Nov 21, 2019)

GordoNegro said:


> Being young, it is hard to truly financially support yourself, along with having separate medical coverage to choose another doctor for a 2nd opinion or someone who you can feel more comfortable around.
> Wanting to gain as fast as possible and possibly giving in to family pressure or Dr. warnings will cause you to yo-yo which is worse on your heart than actually staying fat.
> There is weight discrimination in the workforce, it is very hard to be able to collect a check at that age as some judges will feel that you will be on the dole for 40+ years.
> Unless your financially and insurance dependent, follow your doctor/nutritionist and long after you can take steps towards your dream.


Thank you for you input. I started a diet and lost 5 pounds in the last 3 days. I’m going to go down to 230. Then when financially stable I’ll gain to maybe even 500 pounds.


----------



## Marshmallow Minotaur (Nov 21, 2019)

Attentionstarvedperson said:


> Hello, my doctor told me to lose weight. I’m bout what I would look like at 400 pounds.... But I don’t know what to do. Any support.



As long as you have no health problems do what makes you feel good about yourself. People just parrot the meme that everyone needs to be thin. I don’t agree. I think people, whether families or doctors, should mind their own business. My doctor tells me to lose weight, but without giving a solid reason other than I’m fat. I like being fat. I like how I look. I want to get fatter. I have health problems but they’re not related to being fat. “You do you”.


----------



## JoeBananas (Nov 22, 2019)

Suggest a therapist for your binge eating and purging disorder before it truly fucks you up if it hasn't already. Wishing you great good luck.


----------



## Kaleetan (Nov 22, 2019)

Follow your dreams and gain if you want to.


----------



## TwoSwords (Dec 26, 2019)

Attentionstarvedperson said:


> Hello, my doctor told me to lose weight. I’m 311 pounds. I want to be bigger. But there is a part of me that holds back. That makes me throw up when I stuff myself. I want to be bigger I fantasize about what I would look like at 400 pounds. But I don’t know what to do. Any support.



Doctors say stuff like this, but much of the actual, experimental data that this advice is based on is 30+ years out of date. For instance, I had blood pressure issues once. My doctor said I couldn't fix them without losing weight. I cut down on sugar, I did more exercise, and boom! I totally fixed them without losing weight. (At least not very much. I think it was about 4 pounds lost from my efforts, and I may have regained them since.) Will that stop him from saying this to others in the future? I doubt it. Not all doctors are scientists.


----------



## Aqw (Dec 26, 2019)

I was told so many things... Now I can hear anything and do what I want.


----------

